# Movies that did not deserve to flop.



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2019)

"Battle Angel" isn't doing well, which is unfortunate, because I think it's pretty good! "Blade Runner 2048" was a masterpiece, in my opinion, but didn't do well at the box office. 

While it's up to you, try to be more recent with your selections. I considered "The Thing", but even if it didn't do well upon release, I'm sure it has made a killing over the years since its reputation improved. Technically, "Citizen Kane" was a flop... and is now considered to be the greatest movie of all time... but once again, it has probably made a killing over the years. 

I also wish "The Wolf-Man (2010)" made some money. Maybe it would've inspired a Dark Universe that would've been worth watching... and it would've meant we got "Mountains of Madness".


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2019)

_''Dredd''_ with Karl Urban is one of those films that always come to mind, it's a pretty darn good live-action adaptation of the comics that got crippled at the box office by Lionsgate's poor marketing. Shame it never got a sequel.

Another one is _''The Iron Giant''_, a film I absolutely loved when I was kid and still do because of how good it was. It's only years later I found out it bombed in theaters because Warner Bros didn't try to market it — but quality always finds a way to reach an audiance.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2019)

Oof...good question.  I'll probably pop in this thread repeatedly as movies pop into my head.  The first one that comes to mind is The Shawshank Redemption (second time I'm mentioning this movie today) which was a box office bomb.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2019)

Lego movie 2
Killing them softly


2 that come to mind first


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lego movie 2
> Killing them softly
> 
> 
> 2 that come to mind first



Is Lego movie 2 a flop? I heard it's underperforming a bit, but that doesn't mean it's a bomb (yet)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is Lego movie 2 a flop? I heard it's underperforming a bit, but that doesn't mean it's a bomb (yet)


Its made less globally than lego 1 made domestic opening day


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 19, 2019)

Speed racer. It's a modern day masterpiece that the public and the critics were too stupid to truly get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is Lego movie 2 a flop? I heard it's underperforming a bit, but that doesn't mean it's a bomb (yet)


Lowkey Lego movie was the shit.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2019)

Dope movie..crazy that this didn't get a sequel or something


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Blade Runner 2049.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Feb 19, 2019)

Osmosis Jones.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 20, 2019)

Titan AE 
King Arthur Legend of the Sword
Kubo and two strings
John Carter
Dredd


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2019)

Treasure Planet, for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2019)

Some good choices here. I'll say Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets. There were definitely some problems with it. But I was surprised with how much I enjoyed the worldbuilding that was going on. And I liked Cara.

also, shout out to Rihanna


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dope movie..crazy that this didn't get a sequel or something



It was ahead of its time in more ways than one. If it was released in this day and age in the era of superhero movies, I believe it would be much better received.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 20, 2019)

Children of Men
Hugo

come to mind

Hugo's so fucking underrated. One of the best films made this decade. Scorsese showing what variety he has. He's not just about making gangster films, the guy can direct ANY GENRE if he puts his mind to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2019)

Dredd


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Scorsese showing what variety he has. He's not just about making gangster films, the guy can direct ANY GENRE if he puts his mind to it.


It's kind of a running joke that Scorsese can make any movie very well, but if they aren't full of cursing Italians they bomb.  Age of Innocence, Kundun, The Aviator, etc.


----------



## Zef (Feb 21, 2019)

Most DCEU films

Don't @ me Marvel stans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> Most DCEU films
> 
> Don't @ me Marvel stans



Drop some titles, please?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 21, 2019)

@Zef 

Also most DCEU movies didn't even flop. Justice league was a box office bomb and BvS was disappointing. That's about it financially speaking.

Your whole post was wrong in a very layered kind of way. That's impressive tbh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is Lego movie 2 a flop? I heard it's underperforming a bit, but that doesn't mean it's a bomb (yet)



To be fair, the first Lego movie was a stroke of genius with a completely self contained story. Even the ending worked better as a gag than anything else. The sequel just felt an obligation to make more of that sweet money than anything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Treasure Planet, for sure.



YES! I saw that movie like 3 times in the theaters. I want to revisit it again sometime to see how well its aged; but I loved it at the time. 



Pocalypse said:


> Children of Men
> Hugo
> 
> come to mind
> ...



"Hugo" was pretty great, but even back then, I wondered why Scorsese felt the need to make it so big budgeted. The effects seemed unnecessary at times and only served to be used by the trailers to deceive audiences into thinking it was a fantasy.

I didn't realize "Children of Men" was a bomb. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> To be fair, the first Lego movie was a stroke of genius with a completely self contained story. Even the ending worked better as a gag than anything else. The sequel just felt an obligation to make more of than sweet money than anything.



Agreed, although I haven't seen the second one yet. I didn't pay attention to the numbers, but ya'll appear to be right. "How to Train Your Dragon" will probably cut it off at the knees too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 21, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I didn't realize "Children of Men" was a bomb.



I never knew CoM was considered a bomb either. But it does seem like Clive Owen's career undeservedly bombed after that tho. That man and his sexy ass voice should have been the Bond after Brosnan.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Feb 21, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> "Battle Angel" isn't doing well, which is unfortunate, because I think it's pretty good! "Blade Runner 2048" was a masterpiece, in my opinion, but didn't do well at the box office.
> 
> While it's up to you, try to be more recent with your selections. I considered "The Thing", but even if it didn't do well upon release, I'm sure it has made a killing over the years since its reputation improved. Technically, "Citizen Kane" was a flop... and is now considered to be the greatest movie of all time... but once again, it has probably made a killing over the years.
> 
> I also wish "The Wolf-Man (2010)" made some money. Maybe it would've inspired a Dark Universe that would've been worth watching... and it would've meant we got "Mountains of Madness".


I like kind of like werewolfs, I wish their were good werewolf movies.

Speaking of Citizen Kane can you explain to me why it's considered the best movie of all time? I mean I saw it once when I was young and this is basically the synopsis based on my memory

_A guy dies, his last word is rosebud. Detectives spend the whole movie trying to figure out why that was his last word. At the end they give up and go "I guess we'll never know." The final shot is a closeup of his childhood sled, it was called rosebud. _

Like what? What a meaningless twist ending. What a lame plot all together. The concept really isn't that clever if you think about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I never knew CoM was considered a bomb either. But it does seem like Clive Owen's career undeservedly bombed after that tho. That man and his sexy ass voice should have been the Bond after Brosnan.



If you look at his filmography though, most of his box office successes were ensemble pieces. Most of his starring roles were either failures or financial disappointments. I would argue "Shoot 'Em Up" contributed more to his decline as a leading man, as the marketing focused on him more than "Children of Men" did... and it came out afterwards. 

I'm honestly surprised "King Arthur" did okay at the box office, as it seemed like the movie was a dud upon arrival. It's still kind of a bomb though because production costs were so high. 



StarlightAshley said:


> I like kind of like werewolfs, I wish their were good werewolf movies.
> 
> *Speaking of Citizen Kane can you explain to me why it's considered the best movie of all time? I mean I saw it once when I was young and this is basically the synopsis based on my memory
> 
> ...



It actually works within the context of the overall story. To explain it is a little tricky as it has admittedly been a long time since I've seen it myself. In essence, Kane was remembering the last time he was truly happy (when he was playing his sled; which was called Rosebud). Most of the movie was Kane trying to buy happiness and making everyone around him miserable in the process -- with the tragedy being that Kane was equally miserable, but no one will get to know. 

As for its reputation, I remember my film teacher having a very good explanation in that seeming EVERY filmmaker since then has drawn inspiration from it. The movie did invent a lot of cinematic techniques and boasted some unconventional storytelling (at the time). So Spielberg, Scorsese, Cameron... everyone... owed a lot to "Citizen Kane". It's only 'the best' because it's arguably the most important. With that said, because of its high reputation, there is a backlash against the movie and it seems like "Vertigo" often makes the 'best of all time' lists these days. 

But yeah, we've seen so many other movies use similar twists and expand upon said twists that "Citizen Kane" is inevitably not going to have the same impact that it did back in its day. I think it's a great film, but it's not in my top 10 of all time. I personally think "Rashomon" deserves a lot of the praise that "Citizen Kane" gets, but I understand why "Citizen Kane" is the one that gets it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Feb 21, 2019)

Mars attacks.
That film had a certain charm.



StarlightAshley said:


> Speaking of Citizen Kane can you explain to me why it's considered the best movie of all time? I mean I saw it once when I was young and this is basically the synopsis based on my memory
> 
> _A guy dies, his last word is rosebud. Detectives spend the whole movie trying to figure out why that was his last word. At the end they give up and go "I guess we'll never know." The final shot is a closeup of his childhood sled, it was called rosebud. _
> 
> Like what? What a meaningless twist ending. What a lame plot all together. The concept really isn't that clever if you think about it.



You are looking a the wrong thing.

The plot of citizen Kane is good, but it definitely isn't the reason for it's fame.
It's status is 95% due to the way the film was made, which to people like us who don't study the subject has no meaning.
It's about the angles, timing, close up/distance shot choices and other shit we regular viewers don't give a crap about beyond it working or feeling off on the screen.



> Citizen Kane _is_ an encyclopedia of techniques: a 114-minute film school which provides lesson after lesson in deep focus and rear projection, extreme close-ups and overlapping dialogue. The reason it’s so vibrant is that its own director was learning those lessons too.



It's basically the how to bible for modern cinematography.





MartialHorror said:


> As for its reputation, I remember my film teacher having a very good explanation in that seeming EVERY filmmaker since then has drawn inspiration from it. The movie did invent a lot of cinematic techniques and boasted some unconventional storytelling (at the time). So Spielberg, Scorsese, Cameron... everyone... owed a lot to "Citizen Kane". It's only 'the best' because it's arguably the most important. With that said, because of its high reputation, there is a backlash against the movie and it seems like "Vertigo" often makes the 'best of all time' lists these days.
> 
> But yeah, we've seen so many other movies use similar twists and expand upon said twists that "Citizen Kane" is inevitably not going to have the same impact that it did back in its day. I think it's a great film, but it's not in my top 10 of all time. I personally think "Rashomon" deserves a lot of the praise that "Citizen Kane" gets, but I understand why "Citizen Kane" is the one that gets it.





Well put.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2019)

Edge of tomorrow 
Scott Pilgrim vs the world
adventures of Pluto Nash 
Clue
Atlantis
Office space 
Fight club (come at me Theatre Regulars)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

StarlightAshley said:


> werewolfs


Werewolves*


StarlightAshley said:


> I like kind of like werewolfs, I wish their were good werewolf movies.
> 
> Speaking of Citizen Kane can you explain to me why it's considered the best movie of all time? I mean I saw it once when I was young and this is basically the synopsis based on my memory
> 
> ...


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 4, 2019)

James Bond said:


> John Carter





Huey Freeman said:


> Edge of tomorrow



These two. Especially Edge of Tomorrow is easily my favorite sci-fi movie. Would add "watchmen" to the list.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2019)

Kroczilla said:


> These two. Especially Edge of Tomorrow is easily my favorite sci-fi movie. Would add "watchmen" to the list.



Does Edge of Tomorrow even count anymore? It must've done well enough in the long run because they're still talking about the sequel.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 4, 2019)

Anything with Jessica Biel in it flopping is a big no for me.


Everybody has their crush.


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Does Edge of Tomorrow even count anymore? It must've done well enough in the long run because they're still talking about the sequel.


It flopped in that it didn't break even at the box office. But pretty gained cult status mostly due to how much both the critics and audience loved it.  Also it had Tom Cruise in it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 4, 2019)

Kroczilla said:


> It flopped in that it didn't break even at the box office. But pretty gained cult status mostly due to how much both the critics and audience loved it.  Also it had Tom Cruise in it.



And it's the best manga adaptation that no one knows exists. To the point where it's so much better than the original material, it's not even funny.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Anything with Jessica Biel in it flopping is a big no for me.
> 
> 
> Everybody has their crush.



This is Biel from 12 years ago though.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is Biel from 12 years ago though.


It's really been 12 years, but she's still got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muah (Mar 4, 2019)

Blade Runner was shit so yea.

The thing was great

You cant convince me that the village was a bad movie. It wasn't.

Alot of black movies did badly because they either showed black people in a good light or their wasn't a big white cast. 

Some movies did decent but should have done alot better like
John q


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 5, 2019)

Speed Racer - I loved every minute of that movie.

Edge of Tomorrow - as already discussed above.

Power Rangers (2017) - I was impressed by the finished product and would've enjoyed a sequel.

What happened to the RDJ Sherlock Holmes movies?


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 5, 2019)

PureWIN said:


> What happened to the RDJ Sherlock Holmes movies?



As far as I know they were both hits. Easily my favorite live action Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 5, 2019)

Kroczilla said:


> As far as I know they were both hits. Easily my favorite live action Sherlock Holmes.



So where's the 3rd movie?


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 5, 2019)

PureWIN said:


> So where's the 3rd movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2019)

From what I remember, "Game of Shadows" underperformed... except now that I look at the numbers, it only seemed to underperform in the states. Internationally, it made more than its predecessor (both made in the 500 millions; the first had a budget of 90 mil, the sequel 125 mil). 

Apparently the 3rd film is just encountering normal delays (schedules not matching, etc). It is slated for 2021.


----------



## Funta (Mar 5, 2019)

The Thing (1982)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Mar 7, 2019)

PureWIN said:


> Speed Racer - I loved every minute of that movie.



That's one of my biggest guilty pleasure movies, along with The Series of Unfortunate Events movie. Not sure if that one counts as a flop, but they cancelled the franchise and Jim Carrey was perfect in it.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 7, 2019)

Kubo and The Two Strings (It’s Lakia’s fault for not advertising it enough like they did with Coraline and ParaNorman)

Treasure Planet

Titán A.E.

The Iron Giant


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Sir Jogga said:


> Kubo and The Two Strings (It’s Lakia’s fault for not advertising it enough like they did with Coraline and ParaNorman)
> 
> Treasure Planet
> 
> ...



These are all good examples, although I haven't seen "Titan A.E".

At least "The Iron Giant" is regarded as a classic though. "Treasure Planet" is still remembered as the movie that killed traditional animation -- even though I've heard theories that this was deliberate on Disney's part. I loved it when I saw it at the time though.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2019)

Laika can't afford to splash out on promotion when their previous films didn't do well in the box office, even when they won a few awards and were well received.

Coraline didn't break even so it's a risk to take.

Problem is no one recognises Laika. Coraline should've made Up level money. If these films were being released by Pixar or Disney they'd have been making bank.

I'd add the whole company as something that doesn't deserve to flop.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Laika can't afford to splash out on promotion when their previous films didn't do well in the box office, even when they won a few awards and were well received.
> 
> Coraline didn't break even so it's a risk to take.
> 
> ...



I feel like any animation outside of the CG animation that Pixar has popularized is a tough sell anyway. I liked "Coraline", "Kubo" and "ParaNorman", but I didn't see them upon release because I found the animation style to be unappealing at first glance.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I feel like any animation outside of the CG animation that Pixar has popularized is a tough sell anyway. I liked "Coraline", "Kubo" and "ParaNorman", but I didn't see them upon release because I found the animation style to be unappealing at first glance.



Yeah I like all of those films and pound for pound they're better than most "big" animation films that came out during those years but it's hard for these small animation companies to compete. Laika isn't a big company, it's run by a few hundred people.

Also it's a hard sell to convice people to watch stop-motion animation. Especially kids.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2019)

Laika has a film coming out since Kubo literally next month

and it's only garnered a mere 450k views 


but the people who know of their reputation know what's up 

I'm not gonna fall for their light heartedness, the film will find a way to mess me up


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Yeah I like all of those films and pound for pound they're better than most "big" animation films that came out during those years but it's hard for these small animation companies to compete. Laika isn't a big company, it's run by a few hundred people.
> 
> Also it's a hard sell to convice people to watch stop-motion animation. Especially kids.



It's a very niche audience. 

It doesn't help that it's hard to do animation cheaply these days; if there was ever a time you could do a modestly budgeted animated flick.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

The recent King Arthur by Guy Ritchie was very entertaining. It deserved more love than it got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 8, 2019)

Adding Dark City to the list

and that's not because I just totally watched it today


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 10, 2019)

Big Trouble in Little China, Dredd, Highlander and The Iron Giant are the first to come to mind. But didn't movies like The Thing, Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare, The Monster Squad and Event Horizon flop to? Undeservedly so IMO.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Some good choices here. I'll say Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets. There were definitely some problems with it. But I was surprised with how much I enjoyed the worldbuilding that was going on. And I liked Cara.
> 
> also, shout out to Rihanna



This. I thought it would be some weak adaption of some tween book and only went in because I didn't have better stuff to watch, but it's quite good! You could transplant its plot into a Star Trek film and it would be better than all the recent ST films.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 10, 2019)

PureWIN said:


> Speed Racer - I loved every minute of that movie.
> 
> Edge of Tomorrow - as already discussed above.
> 
> ...



Speed Racer wasn't a ~good~movie but it was fun. I'd watch more of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Big Trouble in Little China, Dredd, Highlander and The Iron Giant are the first to come to mind. But didn't movies like The Thing, Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare, The Monster Squad and Event Horizon flop to? Undeservedly so IMO.



Yeah.

"Event Horizon" in particular stings because it's failure probably means we'll never get the directors cut, which sounds a lot more interesting than the final product (which is fun, but doesn't reach its full potential).


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 10, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Speed Racer wasn't a ~good~movie but it was fun. I'd watch more of it.



Isn't a good movie defined by the fact you're willing to watch more of it?


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Mar 11, 2019)

The only reason why Alita Battle Angel flopped is coz of the parents who didn’t want their kids to sit with a bunch of raging 40 year old white male virgins.
I mean, can I blame them?


----------



## The Great One (Mar 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Titan AE
> King Arthur Legend of the Sword
> Kubo and two strings
> John Carter
> Dredd


Titan AE deserved to bomb for naming a planet BOB.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2019)

"King Arthur" was one of the most misguided projects I've seen in awhile -- who would think taking the character, giving him anime-ish powers, set in such a bleak, gritty backdrop would be a good idea?

I think it could've worked if the movie had a more colorful visual style that reflected the outlandish concept, but instead it almost seemed to be going for that 'authentic' aesthetic that the Clive Owen movie strove for. 

With that said, those absurd elements definitely will secure it a cult following and even part of me is curious what that shared universe would've like. 

lol, it would've been an even funnier shared universe if they did a cross-over between that and that recent "Robin Hood" movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2019)

I have several films to mention.

_Anastasia_ and _Titan, A.E.:_ to date, those are Don Bluth's final two films, and, while I obviously hope that he will eventually make more, if he never does, those would be the perfect films for ending his career. _Anastasia_ is often mistaken for a Disney movie, but I feel that that is not a bad thing, as it has excellent performances from all of its actors, some amazing songs, and quite good plot and character development. It is not historically-accurate, but I still enjoyed it. _Titan, A.E._ is a very fun space western/space opera movie, and the fact that it does not yet have a blu-ray release is a major injustice, in my mind.

The three animated adaptions of _The Hobbit_ and _The Lord of the Rings_ from the late 1970's and early 1980's: two of those films were made by Rankin/Bass and one was made by Ralph Bakshi, so they have very unique art styles that have never been seen in films made by any other film producers. They sadly have been overshadowed by Peter Jackson's adaptations, but are still available on home video, thankfully.

_The Iron Giant,_ which is now celebrating its twentieth anniversary, this year; not only is that film one of Warner Bros.' best films, it is certainly one of the best animated films ever made, easily standing beside any of Disney's best animated films. I cannot believe that that film did not ignite a movement in which Warner Bros. continued to produce animated feature films to compete with Disney, but, on the other hand, that film's obscurity has allowed it to remain unspoiled and not turned into a cash cow franchise.

_Heavy Metal,_ which I feel is an underappreciated gem of cinematography; it certainly is not a Disney-level masterpiece, but it pushed the envelope for what could be done in animated films, and I am very sad that it did not start a franchise; it did have a sequel, but that sequel arrived nineteen years later, which was far too late, in my mind, because there was little new ground to break, at that time, meaning that the sequel did not have nearly the impact that the original did.



Funta said:


> The Thing (1982)



Yes, I agree, as that is one of my favorite horror films, ever, only slightly behind the original _Alien,_ which was the first horror film that I ever saw, when my age was barely in double digits (and, as a side note, I am glad that my first horror movie was a masterpiece such as _Alien,_ and not something lame and forgettable, such as _Child's Play_ or _I Know What You Did Last Summer)._


----------



## Lasker (Mar 29, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> _Anastasia_ and _Titan, A.E.:_ to date, those are Don Bluth's final two films, and, while I obviously hope that he will eventually make more, if he never does, those would be the perfect films for ending his career. _Anastasia_ is often mistaken for a Disney movie, but I feel that that is not a bad thing, as it has excellent performances from all of its actors, some amazing songs, and quite good plot and character development. It is not historically-accurate, but I still enjoyed it.


I understand for Titan AE, but Anastasia ? A flop ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2019)

If memory serves, "Anastasia" was the last successful Don Bluth movie from a financial perspective, even if it got lukewarm reviews.

UPDATE: It grossed $150,000,000 on a $50,000,000 budget. 

Don Bluth is apparently working on his "Dragon's Lair" movie, but am I the only one skeptical of it actually being made? The budget isn't even a million and that sounds like it would've been low even back during the 1980's.


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2019)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> The only reason why Alita Battle Angel flopped is coz of the parents who didn’t want their kids to sit with a bunch of raging 40 year old white male virgins.
> I mean, can I blame them?



Battle Angel Alita failed because it tried to bring big eyed anime girls into live action.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2019)

I dont know if "Battle Angel" really flopped... anymore... as much as it just didn't really succeed. It's nearly grossed $400 million on a $170 million dollar budget, which means it probably earned a minor profit.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 29, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont know if "Battle Angel" really flopped... anymore... as much as it just didn't really succeed. It's nearly grossed $400 million on a $170 million dollar budget, which means it probably earned a minor profit.


Alita is a BO flop. A minor one, but it had a net loss in the tens of millions.

$400M is not the break-even point, $450M - $500 M is. That is because of Alita's relatively low domestic gross, low china gross, and very high china: overseas ratio --> a lethal combination that drives up break-even.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2019)

egressmadara said:


> Alita is a BO flop. A minor one, but it had a net loss in the tens of millions.
> 
> $400M is not the break-even point, $450M - $500 M is. That is because of Alita's relatively low domestic gross, low china gross, and very high china: overseas ratio --> a lethal combination that drives up break-even.



hmmmm... I see. I was just going be the 'half rule', but it sounds like those numbers have already been worked out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Battle Angel Alita failed because it tried to bring big eyed anime girls into live action.


Smaller eyes wouldn't have won it 10s of millions


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2019)

Hell or High Water. 

I'm not sure if it was a total flop, but only one person I know has heard of it and the cinema was a graveyard when I saw it.


----------

